# Police Officer Michael Petrina



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Michael Petrina*

Metro Nashville Police Department, Tennessee

End of Watch: Saturday, May 10, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 25
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 5/10/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Charges pending

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Michael Petrina was struck and killed by an automobile on northbound I-65, at the Old Hickory Boulevard exit, while at the scene of a previous accident.

He was speaking with a Department of Transportation help truck driver when a motorhome approached the scene swerved in between the stopped vehicles and pedestrians. Officer Petrina was struck and killed by the vehicle.

Charges are pending against the driver.

Officer Petrina was an a member of the Tennessee National Guard and had served with the Metro Nashville Police Department for eight months. He was the assigned to the South Precinct and had won the Christy Dedman Award upon graduating from the academy.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Steve Anderson
Metro Nashville Police Department
200 James Robertson Parkway
Nashville, TN 37201

Phone: (615) 862-8600

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22072-police-officer-michael-petrina#ixzz31MZbEU00


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

8 Months, ugh that's heartbreaking.

RIP Officer Petrina


----------

